# OEM day lights on a Audi A4 (B5/8D) ???



## Turbo-Olli (Jan 7, 2004)

*OEM DRL's - Audi A4 (B5/8D) do not work ?!?!?!*

Hello,
I have a 2001 Audi A4 (B5/8D) 1.8T and I’m looking for a picture from an A4 (B5/8D) with OEM day lights on. 
Has every US Audi A4 (B5/8D) day lights as standard? And which lights are on when I drive with day lights on? Only the high beam or fog lights are dimmed or are all lights incl. headlights, rear lights, the lights for the license plate, etc. on?

Which day lights I mean, please look at the picture:



_Modified by Turbo-Olli at 12:42 PM 1-22-2010_


----------



## Turbo-Olli (Jan 7, 2004)

Up! :-(


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: (Turbo-Olli)*

your daylights (daytime running lights, or DRL's for short) come on alone with the headlight switch off and e-break off. No tail, or side markers, just DRL's.
With headlight switch on, all lights come on, including tails and sidemarkers, parking, ect..
To find out whitch bulb is your drl's, it should be your low beam headlights. I am not sure what bulb type this is for your audi, but you could search the lighting FAQ / DIY thread for more awnsers, or hit the search link and type in what it is you are searching for.
If you want to find the location of your DRL's, just turn your key to the on posision, drop your e-break, get out of car and look at headlights. Its that easy!
I could not understand your question, so I hope this helps.
BTW, is the pic is of a chevy, or is that some kind of audi that looks like one????


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: (kroutbrner)*

I am not sure if all Audi's come with DRL's, but i think they do. I know all MK4 VW's do. I deleted mine as I think there ooogly! Cheers


----------



## Turbo-Olli (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: (kroutbrner)*

In the past in Germany it was not permitted to drive with DRL’s on. If you imported a car from the US to Germany, then you have to deactivate the DRL’s.
My DRL’s do not work and now I am looking for a possibility to activate them. I think it is a relay that is missing but I don't know.
The picture is only an example. It was the only picture with DRL’s on which I had.








Is there anybody who has a picture of an Audi A4 (B5) with DRL’s on, could you please post them. That would be very nice. 
And sorry for my bad english.










_Modified by Turbo-Olli at 1:00 AM 1-22-2010_


----------



## rconn14 (Sep 7, 2006)

The DRL's on a b5 with projector's are just the projectors turned on. I dont have a picture of the setup, but just imagine the only light output is that coming from your low-beam's, which on a 2002 A4 are the two projector's.


----------



## rconn14 (Sep 7, 2006)

kroutbrner, I remember growing up with my moms US-spec volvo in europe that everyone would constantly flash their lights at us to tell us that ours were on, when they were the DRL's. You don't drive with lights on there normally.


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: (rconn14)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rconn14* »_kroutbrner, I remember growing up with my moms US-spec volvo in europe that everyone would constantly flash their lights at us to tell us that ours were on, when they were the DRL's. You don't drive with lights on there normally. 

LOL. I did not know that. Thanks for the info.
Cheers


----------



## Skorpionas (Jul 23, 2009)

Not OEM, but i think, this great drl leds 


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-A4-S...=AU_Car_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4aafb49951


----------

